# Fake-Shop www.trophal.de



## Onkel Dagobert (21 August 2022)

Nicht zu fassen, jetzt hätte ich als geübter Geizhals doch beinahe bei einem Fake-Shop bestellt. Ich hatte meinen neuen Router bereits im Warenkorb liegen. Wieso haben in unserer hoch modernen Welt solch primitive Methoden Erfolg? Es müsste doch grundsätzlich möglich sein, wenn sonst schon keine Kontrolle herrscht, den Transfer-Weg nach zu vollziehen, und somit die Lausbuben ausfindig machen zu können? Was ist eigentlich los in diesem so genannten Rechtsstaat? Ab welcher Unternehmensgröße darf man mich bescheißen, ohne belangt zu werden?


----------



## Spassbass (21 August 2022)

Ich könnte ja mal an die Adresse vom Impressum schauen ob es da eine Firma gibt. Ist nicht weit weg von mir. 
Interessant ist, dass die Telefonnummer von ganz wo anders ist.


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

Diese Drecks-Fake-Shops sind immer schwerer zu erkennen.
Ich kaufe nur noch bei Shops, die Zahlung über einen Dienstleister, wie Klarna, Amazon Pay, GiroPay, anbieten.
PayPal vermeide ich.


----------



## Otwin (21 August 2022)

Ich arbeite nur 500m von denen entfernt.
Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es an der Adresse diesen Laden gibt........


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

Spassbass schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja mal an die Adresse vom Impressum schauen ob es da eine Firma gibt. Ist nicht weit weg von mir.
> Interessant ist, dass die Telefonnummer von ganz wo anders ist.


Laut Google-Maps ist da ein Autohaus und eine Autovermietung
Und wenn du nach der Telefon-Nummer googelst, dann findest du gleich auch noch quift.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

Nicht persönlich nehmen aber wirklich schützen kann wohl im erstem Moment nur der gesunde Menschenverstand. Und vielleicht etwas weniger "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität. 
Der örtliche Elektrikerladen freut sich sicherlich auch über Laufkundschaft ( und bildet vielleicht auch Azubis aus )


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich nehmen aber wirklich schützen kann wohl im erstem Moment nur der gesunde Menschenverstand. Und vielleicht etwas weniger "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität.
> Der örtliche Elektrikerladen freut sich sicherlich auch über Laufkundschaft ( und bildet vielleicht auch Azubis aus )



100% ACK
Mein Dorfelektriker ist fast immer billiger als die Großen und meist nur wenig teurer als die Online-Händler.
Bei ihm geht's, wenn er die Leute kennt, nach Aufwand.
Wenn ich was kaufe, dann weiß er, dass er nix machen muss.
Ich geh hin, sag was ich will und er sagt ob's da ist oder er bestellen muss.
Technisch Unversierte zahlen etwas mehr, weil da ja Beratung, Installation und Service dazukommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mein Dorfelektriker ist fast immer billiger als die Großen


Bei meinem auch. Diese Geiz ist Geil Dauerbeschallung hat wohl bei vielen den Gedanken eingebrannt, dass es nur beim MM & Co günstiger ist, oder halt online.


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei meinem auch. Diese Geiz ist Geil Dauerbeschallung hat wohl bei vielen den Gedanken eingebrannt, dass es nur beim MM & Co günstiger ist, oder halt online.


Die Dorfelektiker gehören auch zu irgendeinem Einkaufsverbund (meiner zum Beispiel zu EP).
Dazu ist der Laden im eigenen Haus und es gibt kaum Lagerbestand. Also weniger Kosten als ein MM oder Saturn.
Ok ... An der Qualifikation des Verkaufspersonal hapert es genauso.
Wenn er nicht da ist, macht das seine Frau.
Aber dafür gibt es kostenlosen Kaffee und fast immer Kuchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Dorfelektiker gehören auch zu irgendeinem Einkaufsverbund


Bei meinem Euronics. Vorteil ist halt auch, wenn man mal wirklich ganz dringend was braucht, dann kann man auch man Sonn- Feiertags klingeln ( wie gesagt, nur wenn es ganz dringend ist ).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 August 2022)

Ihr beide scheint ja bestens versorgt zu sein. Wenn man aber zwanzig Kilometer zum nächsten Dorfelektriker fahren muss, dieser erst bei seinen EP bestellt, und dann noch mal zum Abholen hin und zurück, dann bestelle ich doch lieber direkt. Und selbstverständlich suche ich mir dann auch ein günstiges Angebot.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ihr beide scheint ja bestens versorgt zu sein.


Ja, bin ich. 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich suche ich mir dann auch ein günstiges Angebot.


Und dann landet man halt auch bei solchen Fake Shops oder Händlern mit Produktfälschungen.

Nichts für Ungut, natürlich kann Onlinehandel eine Alternative sein wenn man etwas abseits wohnt. Schade finde ich es, wenn ich sehe wie bei Nachbarn Amazonpakete ankommen und 500m weiter gibt es entsprechende Läden. Nur weil es vielleicht bei Amazon 1,20€ günstiger ist.
Aber sich im Laden beraten zu lassen, dass nehmen Sie dann noch mit....

Wie gesagt, ich meine nicht dich persönlich aber einen großen Teil der neuen Generation ( auch der alten ).


----------



## knabi (21 August 2022)

Nabend Onkel, was mich jetzt mal interessiert: Woran hast Du es denn letztendlich bemerkt, daß man Dich über den Leisten ziehen wollte? Ich habe nur mal kurz auf die Seite geschaut, sieht erst mal sehr professionell aus - ein paar kleine Ungereimtheiten (z.B. "Wiederrufsformular" beim Punkt "Widerrufsformular") - aber das gibt es auch bei seriösen Shops.
Da die Seite ja auf einer Deutschen Domain läuft - wen informiert man in so einem Fall - die Polizei oder den DENIC oder wen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Woran hast Du es denn letztendlich bemerkt, daß man Dich über den Leisten ziehen wollte?


Impressum fehlt z.b., Bilder sehen stark nach Conrad aus ( kopiert? )...wenn man den Webnamen mal goggelt, bekommt man auch sofort Warnungen zum Betrug...


----------



## hucki (21 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Impressum fehlt z.b.,



Das ist aber da (Startseite ganz unten).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Das ist aber da (Startseite ganz unten).


Bei mir nicht ( Handyansicht )

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## hucki (21 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht ( Handyansicht )
> 
> Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?


Vom Handy (Link funktioniert auch):





Hier noch das Impressum selber:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Vom Handy (Link funktioniert auch):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 63031
> 
> ...


Handelsregister Nr...??


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

Die Fake-Shop-Betreiber sind mittlerweile professionell unterwegs.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich nen Bericht darüber gelesen.
Viel läuft da über Süd-Ost-Europa und Nord-Afrika.
Quasi die Weiterentwicklung der ganzen Telefonmafia mit den Glückspielen.
Ein Shop wird installiert, dann werden tausende positive Bewertungen in Portalen und Social Media getürkt.
Dann schlagen erst nach und nach die negativen Beurteilungen der realen Kunden auf.
Bei der hohen Anzahl von gefakten positiven Beurteilungen, fällt das erst kaum auf.
Nach etwa 3-6 Monaten verschwindet der Shop wieder und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.
Melden / Anzeigen ist für die Katz. Nach dem Kauf gibt es eine EMail mit den Bankdaten.
Das Konto wird täglich geleert. Eine Sepa-Rücküberweisung wird - soweit ich weiß - nur innerhalb von 10 Werktagen akzeptiert.
Und 10 Tage ist nun mal aktuell keine lange Lieferfrist.
Es bleibt wirklich nur Augen auf, keine Vorauszahlung auf irgendein Konto sondern über einen Zahlungsdienstleister.
Das erhöht etwas die Sicherheit, ist aber auch kein hundertprozentiger Schutz.


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Handelsregister Nr...??


GbR müssen nicht und können nicht ins Handelsregister eingetragen werden.

GbR: Hallo, wer zieht so einen riesigen Webshop auf, als mit Privatvermögen voll haftender Gesellschafter?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 August 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Nabend Onkel, was mich jetzt mal interessiert: Woran hast Du es denn letztendlich bemerkt ..


Ich war schon sehr skeptisch. Das Angebot war um 35% günstiger als das zahlreicher anderer (seriöser) Händller und Märkte. Vor Eingabe meiner Daten hatte ich einfach noch mal nach "www.trophal.de zahlungsmöglichkeiten" gegoogelt und bin dadurch sehr schnell auf "SeitCheck.de" gelandet.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an SeitCheck.de!
Man kann dort sogar Anwälte auf ihre Echtheit prüfen!


----------



## rar-101 (22 August 2022)

Was mich da sehr skeptisch machen würde ist die Hotline Nummer Vorwahl von Bremen Sitz des Unternehmens aber in Würzburg?!?
Hab mal den Bestellprozess komplett durch gemacht, die Vorkasse geht nach Italien   

Hoffentlich kann der Max Mustermann in Weisnichtwo Fritzboxen gebrauchen


----------



## knabi (22 August 2022)

Aber trotzdem kann es doch wohl nicht sein, daß so ein Fake-Shop dann tage -oder wochenlang auf einer DE-Domain aktiv ist. Wieso wird da nicht zeitnah ein Riegel vorgeschoben?
Ich hatte das mal mit gekaperten AMAZON-Accounts, da wurden Waschmaschinen etc. extrem günstig über AMAZON Marketplace angeboten.
Hinweis des Verkäufers: Nicht die AMAZON-Kaufabwicklung nutzen, sondern unbedingt eine Anfrage per E-Mail senden. Trotz mehrfacher Meldung hat AMAZON erst Wochen später reagiert - da finde ich einfach keine Worte.

Gruß 

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 August 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem kann es doch wohl nicht sein, daß so ein Fake-Shop dann tage -oder wochenlang auf einer DE-Domain aktiv ist.


Die traurige Wahrheit ist, es sind einfach zu viele und die Strafverfolgbarkeit ist problematisch. Ebay ist mittlerweile auch eine Katastrophe und Dienstleister wie PayPal unterstützen die Verbrecher ( mit ihrem Käuferschutz-Regeln ). Ich habe da auch schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## knabi (22 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ...es sind einfach zu viele und die Strafverfolgbarkeit ist problematisch...


Oder aber die zuständigen Behörden haben so gar keinen Bock darauf. Es ist ja auch viel entspannter, sich in den Caddy mit dem Blitzer zu setzen, da kann man stundenlang am Handy daddeln....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Dienstleister wie PayPal unterstützen die Verbrecher ..


Und dann erst die Justiz! Was würden die nur ohne ihre Verbrecher machen?


----------



## Tennis96 (24 August 2022)

Hmmm - die bieten aber Klarna als Zahlungsmethode an - da zahlt man doch erst nach Erhalt der Ware, oder?


----------



## PN/DP (24 August 2022)

Tennis96 schrieb:


> Hmmm - die bieten aber Klarna als Zahlungsmethode an


Da wird vielleicht Klarna beschixxen. Ist den Betrügern doch egal von wem das Geld kommt.


----------



## Markus (24 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber sich im Laden beraten zu lassen, dass nehmen Sie dann noch mit....



Mach ich eigentlich eher andersrum.
Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde kommt eine gute Beratung einem Lottogewinn gleich.
Die Produktbeschreibung auf der Verpackung kann ich mit selber vorlesen, da brauche ich keine von den Knallerbsen...

Ich praktiziere es eher so:
Egal ob Schlafsack, TV oder Kaffeemaschine.
Ich informiere mich onlien was den grad so angesagt ist und lese mich durch die Rezessionen und lasse mich von den YT Videos influenzen.
Wenn einem bewusst ist, dass man geinfuenced wird, dann kann man die Informationen meiner Meinung nach ganz gut einordnen...

Kaufen tu ich dann in 70% der Fälle in einem Geschäft hier in der Gegend.
Aber da gehe ich nur noch rein, nehmen es aus dem Regal und zahle - bevor ich mir das künstliche Beratungsgesabbel antue.

Ich lasse mich lieber bei YT infuencen, als dass ich mich mit dem typischen Spruch im Elektroladen verarschen lasse "Also ich habe die ja selber auch zuhause..." Das ist immer der Moment wo ich Puls bekomme, Schweiss von meiner Strin rinnt und ich hektisch inmeiner Hosentasche einen Revolver suche...

Um es Kurz zu machen:
Ich wiederspreche dir entschieden!
Die Beratunf hole ich beim bösen Amazon, die Ware im Laden ums Eck wo ich sie noch kurz anfassen kann - aber die Kaufentscheidung ist in 95% der Fälle getroffen bevor ich den Laden betrete.

Und wenn das Ding Zicken macht, dann kann ich da den @rostiger Nagel  vorbeischicken...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 August 2022)

Tennis96 schrieb:


> Hmmm - die bieten aber Klarna als Zahlungsmethode an - da zahlt man doch erst nach Erhalt der Ware, oder?


Schön wie gutgläubig viele sind.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Da wird vielleicht Klarna beschixxen.


Da gibt es mehrere Varianten, die wahrscheinlichste ist, dass bei Anwahl der Methode dann beim Abschluss die Meldung kommt "Methode momentan wegen technischer Störung nicht verfügbar, wählen Sie eine andere.... ". O.ä.


----------



## hucki (24 August 2022)

Tennis96 schrieb:


> Hmmm - die bieten aber Klarna als Zahlungsmethode an - da zahlt man doch erst nach Erhalt der Ware, oder?


Laut Zahlungsbedingungen können Erstbesteller nur per Vorkasse bezahlen.
Bei allen anderen Zahlungsmethoden steht immer: "Erstbestellern steht diese Zahlungsart nicht zur Verfügung."

Und es hört sich nicht so an, als ob es da dann noch Zweitbesteller gibt.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Und wenn das Ding Zicken  macht, dann kann ich da den @rostiger Nagel  vorbeischicken...


Du hast mich gerufen, was soll ich zerlegen, den Verkäufer oder deinen Fernseher?


----------

